# Futures Calendar Spreads?



## mjim (6 June 2016)

Hi
I am wondering if anybody trade the Futures to Futures Calendar spreads? ( not Options to Options)
When I looked at Index Futures calender's ( ES June/ SEP etc)  they hardly move because there is no seasonality like the commodity futures has!

Does Australian Index Future ( SPI?) calendar move at all?
Also 
- How to chart SPI futures spread?
- Are there "Options on Futures" on SPI futures


----------



## jmg86 (6 June 2016)

SPI spreads only trade in any meaningful fashion the week leading up to the roll (next week).  Pretty much all SPI option volume is done via the Custom market and not on screen. 

S&P calendars trade for $2.50 or .05 a tick vs $12.5 or .25 a tick for outrights so no edge in getting filled on bids/offers so its not traded.


----------



## mjim (7 June 2016)

jmg86 said:


> SPI spreads only trade in any meaningful fashion the week leading up to the roll (next week).  Pretty much all SPI option volume is done via the Custom market and not on screen.
> 
> ? I was referring to futures to futures spread not Options to Options and what is "Custom mkt"?
> In Australia ther is no pit rading!
> ...



Yes but is that the reason the Index Calender spread does not move? Not sure I understand this either


----------



## hamli (10 June 2016)

For calendars, try looking at:

Energy:
CL, NG, HO, RB

* Affected by 'driving season'
* U.S extreme weathers 'Jan' and 'July'/Seasons
* Transition Periods (re-equip/switch from producing RB to HO or vice versa; or RB summer to RB winter blends)
* Crude Oil Inventory tax bills (taxed in Dec) for certain states

Grains/Soy:
ZC, ZW, ZO, ZS, ZM, ZL

* new crop vs old crop

Meats:
GF, LE

* Seasonal demands


----------

